# In addition to MikeD's thread for New users



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

If anyone in here needs assistance via PM, please go here http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showgroups.php ) and see what Mods or Admins are online. Feel free to PM any of us that are available for any help or questions you may need or have.

Thanks,
Travis


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

helijet said:


> My son wants to get into archery and wants a real good bow-Is the Matthews Ignition a good choice?
> Has anyone shot this or have one?



helijet, try asking your question in the General Archery forum, you will get more responses.

I don't have much experience with Mathews myself, but others can provide an answer for you.

Bill


----------



## natess (Mar 5, 2007)

*question*

what is a deal url? trying to give feedback


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

natess said:


> what is a deal url? trying to give feedback


Natess, the URL is the web address for the sales thread. It will be at the top of your brower and looks like this. {{http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=4340709#post4340709}}

If you did the buying, you don't need to copy and paste the URL, it will be there for you if you start the feedback from the sellers first post in the sales thread.

You only need the URL if you were the seller trying to leave feedback for the buyer. 

If you have any questions, you can PM me if you'd like.

Bellows1


----------

